# Gonks in cairns Australia



## New dog old tricks

Hey guys, is there anyone on here from cairns. I'd like to know where I can get some shanghis up here. I've been to the bait shop at Clifton and got the trumark s9 or what ever, but once you buy one shooter you whant ten more. Bit of local knolage should go along way. Cheers


----------



## Hrawk

Were quite limited here in Oz with retail sales. Usually 'average' slingshots sold at greatly inflated prices.

Most of us have turned to making our own or importing from over seas.

Plenty of vendors here on the forum that sell a quality product, check out the galleries and see if you see something you like. Importing is fine provided they do not have a wrist brace.

Or better still, have a go at making some. It's quite easy and there's a certain level of satisfaction shooting something you made yourself.

Shout out if you need help with anything.


----------



## New dog old tricks

Thanks for the help mate, I think I'm gunna have a go at making some my self. I've got abit of inspiration from some of theses shooters the blokes on here are making. I like the look of these hammer head ones.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Hey man. Perth shooter here.

My hunch is not to bother with store bought ones in Australia.

My advice is to make the following slingshots (there are many amazingly good designs on here, but here's my two main recommendations).


Dragon
Hrawkeye

If you want to purchase a slingshot, Wombat and Hrawk make great slingshots in Australia. I can also highly recommend Flippinout slingshot's polymer Axiom, too, if you're interested in that. If I was starting again, I'd start with those three slingshots. ... hell, if that's all I had, I'd be happy. But very few people on this forum are making sloppy slingshots (except me, of course) so go nuts man... go absolutely nuts.


----------



## New dog old tricks

Thanks mate. I've got two store ones, and there ok but I think I'm gunna have a go at making something I can stick some thick as tharaban on them. Last time I was into gonks I was a kid. I've got the strength to pull heavier bands now so I may as well aye. Thanks agen


----------



## studer1972

If you don't care about pretty, you can make a slingshot with a saw and a sharp knife from a treefork, bend a sturdy frame out of wire coathangers, or use a cheap coping saw to cut one out of a board. I've done all three, although I cheated and used a friend's scroll saw for the board cut. Mine don't look good, but they shoot as straight as the custom made and mass produced slingshots I own.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Gonks, eh? We called em gings when we were a kid. Seems most states have a different name for em in oz.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Might be time for another Aussie trade session to help a few of us from back out from where you other Aussies have hidden! Come out you other illusive Aussies


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Jay81 left, which is a pisser because he was the only member from my city!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well we have wombat, Maxpowers, hrawk, I seen rapier say gday the other day. . Timdix was logged in today.. thats a start.. im happy to start a new slingshot in a stout bottle topic if these blokes wanna!


----------



## New dog old tricks

Yea boys I'm keen


----------



## Kwala

New dog old tricks said:


> Yea boys I'm keen


Eh mate, I'm in Brisbane. Several firearms dealers and outdoor stores sell your usual Trumark and Marksmans but I haven't seen anything wooden.

As you've suggested, I reckon have a crack at making your own. I've got no manual labouring bone in my body yet I've managed to make myself a simple but accurate slingshot (sorry, "shanghai", according to the Weapons Act 1990....) from some iron bark branches I've collected in the bush out the back.

There's a few posts around the place about importing shanghais and you shouldn't have a problem with them as they're not restricted in QLD (unless they have a wrist brace, which makes them a slingshot).

So yeah I reckon have a crack at making some. It's not too hard eh. Plus with the continual heat you've got up there if you find some dead branches, chances are they'll be fairly dry (a Cairns work colleague reminded me on Friday he was wearing shorts and a shirt whilst it was 12 in Bris....)

K


----------



## Lepmiester

In Sydney here.... I just started making my own last week and putting bands on them. after having a natural with tubes (from a surplus store) for a few weeks i needed to get creative.


----------



## Jako

I'm in Brisbane. I have just started making a hammer grip slingshot with a built in ammo holder large enough to hold a standard marble or anything smaller. Everyone should have a shot at making their own as creating your own slingshots is fun and exiting and they can work just as good as a mass produced model or even better. And remember, the function is more important that how pretty it is.

Jackson


----------



## Dr J

Hi, I made a Dragon by Hrawk using Caymanite and I must admit it is a very comfortable SS. I have not banded it as yet, but I am forecasting great shooting experiences with it.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I just made yet another Dragon (Hrawk's design) with a wide kangaroo pouch, especially for shooting marbles. Love that design and pouch material.


----------



## New dog old tricks

So I've made a few slingshots, worked out well. I'm a tradesman so I'm accustom to working with tools. I made a hammer head, a pfs, and something loosely based on a bill Hayes pocket predator. Still working out what I like best. But I'm of to a flying start. Bloody forgot how much fun this is.


----------

